# Dave Tedder RIP



## Matt Derrick (Jun 19, 2012)

i just found out that dave tedder passed away this past saturday. details are a little vague at this point as to what exactly happened.

dave took me on my first hotshot train from portland to chicago back in 2001. im pretty sure he was a few years younger than me, so i never expected to out live him. it's come as a total surprise to me. anyways, gonna miss ya brother. wish we had hung out more in the past few years.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 20, 2012)

r.i.p. brother.


----------



## menu (Jun 20, 2012)

I heard he choked on his own vomit. and that comes from someone really close to him. it was booze. not drugs or anything.


----------



## menu (Jun 20, 2012)

they're also doing some benefit shirts. Ill try and find the link

http://www.missiontix.com/events/product/14713/dave-tedder-memorial-and-benefit-event

http://pizzaparty.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/dave-tedder-memorial-shirt

these be them


RIP Dave.


----------



## Jive (Jul 18, 2012)

Video from the Benefit of Erik Peterson, he even changes the lyrics in a part to reference him.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2012)

thank for sharing that, i found a bunch of other videos through your youtube. man i wish i could have been there.


----------



## Jive (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah! it was a great celebration of his life, and Moonshine blew the roof off that place!


----------



## Tude (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow - that was a great tribute!!


----------

